

Hackers Meetup : Hyderabad , India - FameofLight

How about 2nd July , 2011 ? Suggestion for a good place highly recommended :)
======
barlo
I'll be visting Hyderabad the week of July 25th and would love to attend a
meetup while I'm there.

~~~
FameofLight
Are you here on 23- 24 July. As on 30 - 31 July Yahoo Hack day many will be
visiting Banglore.

------
sitakantaray
Will like to attend the meetup on July 2nd.

------
vardhanvarma
yup. would be great if around hitechcity ...

